# Colombian/S.American type cheeses?



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

My neighbor wanted to know if I could make her some cheese like from home. She said the cheeses are hard, but she likes them not too salty. She didn't remember the name of any cheeses, any pointers? I remember in Mx. the amish sold alot of hard cheeses, but I don't know much about colombian dairy food.
Megan


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Queso Fresco is a Latin American farmers' cheese popular throughout Mexico and South America. It is a hard pressed cheese that is not aged but eaten within a few weeks. The extra salt will prolong the life of the cheese. Queso Fresco is simple to make.

Heat 2g goat milk to 90F
Add 1/2c buttermilk 
Ripen 1 hr
Add 1/4tsp rennet diluted in 1/4c cool water
Set 30min or until clean break is achieved
Cut curd, let set 10 min.
Stir curd while raising the temp to 95F over 20min
Let curd settle for 5min
Drain Whey
Add 2Tbs Kosher salt
Hold at 95F for 20min
Drain curd
Press lightly 
10lbs-10min, flip
20lbs-1hr, flip
30lbs 6hrs

You can eat it in a few days after it stops squeaking 
Keeps two or three weeks

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks!
Megan


----------

